# Video Contest! Win a fog machine, 15 gallons of fog or another prize.



## Guy Kitchell (Jun 19, 2013)

By the way - we only have 2 entries so far! At this point, you are guaranteed 3rd place!

Contest will run until March 5th.

Thanks

Guy


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

Can you enter as many times as you want with different videos or do they have to be the same each time?


----------



## Guy Kitchell (Jun 19, 2013)

Kev730 said:


> Can you enter as many times as you want with different videos or do they have to be the same each time?


Hello! You can enter as many times as you like!


----------



## Guy Kitchell (Jun 19, 2013)

We got another entry in the contest! That's only 3 so far! Come on guys, it's easy. Submit a video and win a fog machine or fluid!


----------



## Guy Kitchell (Jun 19, 2013)

Get your entry in for the video contest!!


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

When do we find out who won the contest?


----------



## Guy Kitchell (Jun 19, 2013)

I believe you did! Are you "************[email protected]"?

If so, congratulations! You are the proud new owner of a 1200 watt fog machine. Please send us your shipping information!

Thanks

Guy
[email protected]


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Make sure not to post email addresses, full name, address, etc. of others without permission from them as it is against FTC privacy regulations. I altered the address.


Guy Kitchell said:


> I believe you did! Are you "************[email protected]"?
> 
> If so, congratulations! You are the proud new owner of a 1200 watt fog machine. Please send us your shipping information!
> 
> ...


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats Kev!!!


----------

